

Odesk vs. Elance – Where should you outsource? (feature list) - mortenstorgaard
http://www.godownsize.com/odesk-vs-elance/

======
checker659
If you want good work out of oDesk/Elance, please treat the freelancers with
respect and be ready to pay up.

